# cream separator for goat milk



## trex (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi. Does anyone use a manual cream separator? If so, is it worth the time spent cleaning, etc? And what make/model do you have? I REALLY want to get one, and am hoping for some good suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

How many gallons of milk do you get that would need to be separated?
Unless you are getting quite a few gallons a day and have a use for skimmed milk it may not be worth the investment for you as they are not only labor intensive they are rather pricey.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Novo electric cream separator. They look flimsy, but work great. They are not as expensive of some of the other models. They don't have nearly as many disks to wash as the old-fashioned separators. I hand wash all the parts to prevent the plastic from warping.

http://novocreamseparators.com/blog/


----------



## trex (Feb 20, 2013)

I only have a few gallons a day at present, but by next year will have 5 to 10. I was hoping to find a good quality manual separator because even storing the few gallons a day gets to be excessive when I have to wait several days for cream to rise. I'm worried about buying one that doesn't work for goats milk or is hard to figure out.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Had a hand cranked one a few yrs back, was a pain in my opinion, but we only had 2-3 gals a day. The cleaning time was more than I was willing to deal with. It did function well for goat milk, no complaint there. I eventually sold it as we just didn't want to have to clean it and put it all back together.


----------

